# GTO or LeMans



## ButchsGTO (Oct 4, 2012)

Can anyone tell by this VIN (237375B135369) if this 1965 Pontiac was originally a LeMans or a GTO?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You will need to order the PHS docs. It's the only sure way to ID the car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree with what the man done said.
In 64 and 65, the GTO was actually an option package on the Tempest/Lemans and not a separate model. Which is what the '237' prefix on the VIN indicates. Finding out if this particular car was built with the "GTO package" will require obtaining the build records from PHS.
The GTO became a separate model beginning in 1966 and had a different VIN prefix, 242, at that point.

Bear


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> :agree with what the man done said.
> In 64 and 65, the GTO was actually an option package on the Tempest/Lemans and not a separate model. Which is what the '237' prefix on the VIN indicates. Finding out if this particular car was built with the "GTO package" will require obtaining the build records from PHS.
> The GTO became a separate model beginning in 1966 and had a different VIN prefix, 242, at that point.
> 
> Bear


1964s. vin starts with 824 for V-8 cars 624 for 6cyl. cars. I know the topic is about 65s. In 64 a vin. starting with 624 cannot be a GTO or cloned .


----------

